# Replacing the Headlight Bulbs in 05 Maxima



## Yo-Ang-Mac (Mar 12, 2009)

I just took my Maxima to the dealer to change out the bulbs, and they wanted to charge me $240! They said that the front bumper would have to be removed in order to access the bulb. Is there any thruth to this? Is this something I can do myself - and where can I buy the bulbs?

THANKS!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

You can just take the front wheels off and then pull the inner fender liner back to access the bulbs. 

We charge an hour labor to change out both bulbs...good luck.


----------



## Yo-Ang-Mac (Mar 12, 2009)

Okay, I guess I can fix it myself. Another question though, what kind of bulbs do I get? I looked online and I see Hi beam, Lo bean, etc. options.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^The bulb # you need to get is stamped on the bulb you are gonna remove from the headlight assembly...


----------

